# High Sea Rescue Tug SAR Mesana



## antiguogrumete (Apr 28, 2010)

High Sea Rescue Tug SAR Mesana Maritime Rescue (Salvamento Maritimo) entering the port of Castellon 2022
IMO 9525754


----------

